# PC Games Hardware High-End-PC GTX570-Edition



## Mentor667 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern meinen PC von Alternate bekommen und bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden.

Mich irritiert nur dass der PC bevor er den Bios-Bildschirm erreicht zweimal neu startet. D.h. er beginnt hochzufahren, geht dann aber aus bevor der erste Bios-Bildschirm erscheint. Das macht er dann ein zweites Mal, bis er dann beim dritten Versuch vollständig hochfährt.

Eine zweite Frage hätte ich zur Temperatur. Mit dem Tool CPUID Hardware Monitor messe ich bei CPUTIN immer 80-90 Grad. Um welches Bauteil handelt es sich und ist diese Temperatur dafür normal?


----------

